# Help! VistaFlame VF 100 Pellet Stove



## JCarlson (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a VistaFlame VF 100 stove.

Ok, here’s my problem:

Had a power surge which shorted out my igniter so that when I would start the stove it would almost instantly blow the fuse in the control board.  Yeah, lesson learned on having my stove plugged into a surge protector.

So, I got the new igniter, got it all installed, started the stove up.  No blown fuse, pellets fell in the burn plate, it all heated up, got a flame, things seemed great.

About 10 minutes after that I started smelling smoke.  Go to the stove, it’s shut off and smoke is pouring out of the air intake pipe.

Now the stove won’t turn back on.  Not at all.

I had ordered the stove from www.stovesandspas.com, and they've been not as helpful when it comes to support, especially considering they are in a different time zone and apparently only have one technician (that gave me wrong directions to begin with).  Also, several of the "local" dealers listed on their website are either out of business or have never heard of VistaFlame.

Please help!


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 29, 2010)

Sounds like the surge also damaged the control board.

PM summit as he sells vistaflame stoves. Maybe he can help? If not any Enviro dealer should be able to get a board for you. The part number is the same as an Enviro brand stove AFAIK.

Please get a well rated surge suppressor while you on a parts hunt!


----------



## JCarlson (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, pm'd him.  Any idea what the model number of the Enviro is that matches the VF100?


----------



## corkman (Nov 29, 2010)

i have the enviro meridian.i believe the vf100 is a clone of my stove.the circuit boarrd with t-stat switch is part #50-1477 according to my parts list.hope this helps


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 29, 2010)

corkman is correct Meridian is what they cloned.

http://www.enviro.com/fireplace-products/pellet/freestanding-fireplace.html#Meridian


----------



## JCarlson (Nov 29, 2010)

That's what I had read elsewhere, but looking at the pics on the Enviro site, mine looks more like the EF3.  The EF3 pic has the slider damper rod sticking out the left hand side and the front door is shorter with the attached molding underneath.

Meridian:  http://www.enviro.com/images/pellet/Meridian-fs-large.png

EF3:  http://www.enviro.com/images/pellet/EF3-w-pd-door-large.png


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 29, 2010)

EF-3 has the dial a fire control and its analog ta boot. So if your Vf100 is digital go with the Meridian. Most enviro dealers will be able to get the Vf100 circuit board if you provide the correct part number. Just give them the part number from your manual when you start calling around.


----------



## JCarlson (Nov 29, 2010)

I guess I'm just confused because mine looks exactly like the EF3, but has an electronic control board on the right hand side.


----------



## Dub (Jan 13, 2013)

need help, I have vistaflame vf100 pellet stove and all of a sudden my stove quit working.  When I reset the stove the auger rotates twice and then stove shuts off.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 13, 2013)

JCarlson said:


> I guess I'm just confused because mine looks exactly like the EF3, but has an electronic control board on the right hand side.


 
I'd stick to the VistaFlame manual. The VF's are using digital controllers while the EF3's use the dial a fire controllers. The meridians used the digital controller if you want to use a as reference. EF5 or evolution might also be close.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Dub said:


> need help, I have vistaflame vf100 pellet stove and all of a sudden my stove quit working. When I reset the stove the auger rotates twice and then stove shuts off.


 
Is it flashing a error code?* Post it*, if it is.


----------



## Dub (Jan 13, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Is it flashing a error code?* Post it*, if it is.


 yes the #2 on the heat output bar flashes and according to the manual it coulbe someting blocked but check and no blockage


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Dub said:


> yes the #2 on the heat output bar flashes and according to the manual it coulbe someting blocked but check and no blockage


 
Is the combustion motor coming on?


----------



## Dub (Jan 13, 2013)

it doesn't appear to be


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Dub said:


> it doesn't appear to be


 
UNPLUG the unit and Locate the high limit switch to see if it resets. Push the button to reset it. If you hear a click that was the issue and then try to restart the stove.


----------



## Dub (Jan 13, 2013)

couldn't push the button in.  it doesn't move.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Dub said:


> couldn't push the button in. it doesn't move.


 
Sounds like the blower might be stuck or worse. Do you own a meter and can you see if its getting power to the blower?


----------



## Dub (Jan 13, 2013)

I took the blower off and vacuumed out and it free spins


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 13, 2013)

But is it getting power from the controller?


----------



## Dub (Sep 20, 2013)

Things got away from the this past year and so I am back to working on the stove.  I have power to the combustion blower, I can see it turning and hear it, can one of the sensors be going out?


----------



## Dub (Sep 20, 2013)

the combustion blower will run for a few seconds and then the stove clicks off


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Sep 20, 2013)

you say you've checked for blockage as in clean flue and T and everything else ?    check your door and ash pan gaskets . they must seal tight ! 

try jumping the 2 wires going to your vacuum switch and see if the stove continues running . if it does , shut the stove off and find out where the lose of vacuum is . it's either bad door seals or blockage in the exhaust path .


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 20, 2013)

Dub said:


> the combustion blower will run for a few seconds and then the stove clicks off



The controller should be flashing a code. One of the heat level lights should be blinking if it faults like that. There are only a few that will cause a short start up and sudden stop. Sounds more like the POF is stuck closed. Anyway, Post what heat level light is flashing?


----------

